# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Giá tour du lịch Thái Lan đang giảm, mau đi thưởng thức 10 đặc sản bangkok

## luong_duy_khanh

Khi giá ve du lich Thai Lan vào mùa hè đang có dấu hiệu giảm thêm, đây thật sự là cơ hội tốt cho bố mẹ dẫn các bé bi nhóc tì của mình đi ngao du Thái Lan.
Hôm nay mình chia sẻ 10 món ăn đặc sản của Bangkok cho bố mẹ lưu ý khi du lịch Thái Lan nhé ?
Một loạt các món ăn đường phố, từ mì chiên, kem dừa, cho tới các món tráng miệng làm từ trái cây nhiệt đới sẽ khiến những người sành ăn nhất cũng phải tấm tắc.


*1. Phở xào (pad see ew)*
Đây chính là món phở xào kiểu Thái. Để làm món này, ta cần có bún phở, rau xúp lơ và xì dầu. Bún phở trộn chung với thịt gà, thịt lợn hoặc trứng chiên, sau đó sẽ được xào trên một chiếc chảo mỡ nóng. Bạn có thể tự làm món này ở nhà, nhưng sẽ không ngon bằng khi bạn thưởng thức trên đường phố Bangkok.


*2. Gỏi đu đủ (som tam)*
Món gỏi đu đủ rất nổi tiếng ở Thái Lan
Các du khách khi đến với đất nước Thái Lan đều rất yêu thích món som tam (gỏi đu đủ kiểu Thái). Món gỏi này làm từ quả đu đủ xanh cũng giống như món gỏi đu đủ ở Campuchia hay Lào, nhưng ở Thái Lan, món gỏi này lại có vị ngọt và dịu hơn mang hương vị của đậu phộng. Món này mang đầy đủ các vị cơ bản của ẩm thực Thái Lan: vị chua của chanh, vị ngọt của đường thốt nốt, vị mặn của nước mắm và vị cay của ớt. 
*3. Thịt xiên nướng (Moo ping)*


Từng xiên thịt nướng dậy mùi đã lôi cuốn bao thực khách đến với xứ chùa vàng
Món moo ping được chế biến bởi thịt lợn ướp cùng với nước mắm, rau mùi và nước dừa, sau đó nướng trên than hồng, và thường ăn kèm với xôi và chấm nước ớt. Từng xiên thịt nướng tỏa ra mùi vị béo ngậy của thịt hòa quyện cùng  vị khói của than.  


*4. Mì bát (Boat noodles)*
Ngày nay, món canh này được bán rộng rãi trên đất liền
Đây là món canh rất phổ biến ở Thái Lan, xưa vốn được bán trên các khu chợ nổi. Ngày nay, nó đã trở thành món ăn đường phố khá thịnh hành ở đất nước Đông Nam Á này.  Món này thường được chế biến cùng với tiết canh, giá đỗ, và một vài lát thịt lợn hoặc thịt bò.


*5. Cơm chiên (Khao pad poo)*
Poo trong tiếng Thái có nghĩa là cua, trong các thực đơn tiếng Anh¸ poo thường dịch thành “crap”
Nhắc đến món cơm chiên, chắc hẳn các bạn sẽ cảm thấy chẳng thú vị, nhưng với món cơm chiên Thái Lan, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được hương vị hoàn toàn khác so với các món cơm chiên bạn đã từng thưởng thức trước đây. Khao pad, chính là cơm chiên, được làm từ gạo thơm Jasmine và nước mắm. Poo trong tiếng Thái có nghĩa là cua, cơm chiên cua thường được chiên trên chảo mỡ nóng cùng với trứng bác, rồi rắc rau mùi và chanh tươi lên trên.


*6. Thịt lợn phơi khô (moo dad diew)*
Những miếng thịt phơi khô, nhưng khi thưởng thức sẽ rất ngon
Món ăn này sẽ thực sự tuyệt vời khi dùng kèm với bia lạnh. Moo dad diew chính là thịt lợn được ướp cùng với xì dầu, rau mùi băm nhỏ và nước mắm, sau đó được phơi khô cho tới khi trông giống thịt bò khô. Khi ăn, những xiên thịt khô này sẽ được rán vàng, chấm với nước ớt.


*7. Mì lên men (kanom jeen)*
Trông món mì này giống như spaghetti lạnh
Kanom jeen là món mì được làm từ gạo lên men, là bữa sáng tuyệt vời hay bữa ăn nhẹ đầu giờ chiều. Món này thường được trộn cùng với cà ri. Sẽ rất tuyệt khi bạn ăn kèm với rau sống, dưa chuột giấm và các loại rau chần.


*8. Trà lạnh (Cha yen)*
Loại đồ uống phổ biến ở Thái Lan
Bạn có thể bắt gặp cha yen, hay còn gọi là trà đá trên khắp thế giới, nhưng sẽ không nơi đâu ngon bằng ở ngay trên đất Thái. Ở Thái Lan, cha yen chính là loại trà đen mang hương vị của hồi và hạt me nghiền đựng trong các túi bóng. Sẽ ngon hơn khi bạn cho thêm đá với sữa đặc.


*9. Xôi xoài (khao niew ma muang)*
Bạn sẽ cảm nhận được vị ngậy của nước cốt dừa hòa lẫn với vị ngọt thơm của xoài
Món này có tên gọi tiếng Việt là xôi xoài, tức là nước cốt dừa kiểu Thái. Xôi nếp dẻo thơm dàn mỏng ra đĩa, xoài xếp lên trên, sau cùng chan nước cốt dừa và rắc thêm chút đậu phộng, hay chút vừng rang, hoặc đậu xanh rang mặn. Món ăn này rất phổ biến ở các đường phố Bangkok khi vào mùa xoài.


*10. Bánh dừa (khanom krok)*
Bánh dừa rắc thêm chút hẹ tây chiên giòn
Đây là một món tráng miệng ngon, làm đơn giản. Kanom krok trong tiếng Thái có nghĩa là bánh dừa. Đó là một hỗn hợp gồm bột mì, sữa dừa, sau đó đun trên than củi. Món này thường được rắc thêm chút hẹ tây chiên giòn

----------


## luong_duy_khanh

Mọi người có thể ghé qua cập nhật thông tin từ Thái Lan qua Blog : Freetour Vietnam – Phong cách du lịch mới nha. Sẽ có quà từ những bạn đi du lịch Thái Lan về

----------

